# '94 Hymer B584 opinons please



## Mick0 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm interested in a '94 hymer B584 with 154k kilometers on the clock. But the clock has recently broken so obviously this would set off alarm bells but the guy seems genuine, and if the vehicle appears genuine what would the cost of repair/repalace be? I don't think it's just a cable.

How good are these engines?

I haven't seen the vehicle yet as it's a bit away but will see it this weekend. It's a german import which is well kitted out and the price seems reasonable. I'd be geeting an engineers report before buying but before I get to that I'd like to know if there's anything in particular I need to look out for with these? Please help


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

In 1993/1994 numerous Hymer motorhomes delaminated and were returned to Germany for repair, I had one of them. Unfortunately they never replaced any doors or rear panels unless this was absolutely necessary, this is something that I would look out for.

The gear box was a bit fiddly and had to to be treated with respect, but generally speaking I was happy with mine, I kept it for 17 years and other than normal servicing I had no problems with it.

However having said that they were all built to a high standard and in my opinion were of a far better quality than the ones built today.

Drew


----------



## Mick0 (Aug 31, 2010)

Drew said:


> Hi,
> 
> In 1993/1994 numerous Hymer motorhomes delaminated and were returned to Germany for repair, I had one of them. Unfortunately they never replaced any doors or rear panels unless this was absolutely necessary, this is something that I would look out for.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Drew. Wow 17 years, you must have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We had a 92 644 as our first van.

It did need some TLC but was a good workhorse.

Ask for the last two MOT's to confirm mileage is accurate.

Hymers a very good - if in any doubt get an AA/RAC inspection.


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

*Hymer B584 opinion*

Hi
We are the 3rd owners of a year 2000 B584 which has currently done 143,700 kms - and buying this motorhome has been the best thing we have ever done! It is a left hand drive import and has been well kitted out by its previous owners, although we have added our own personal touches to it. We have had it for two and a half years and it has never let us down. We are currently in Salamanca, Spain on a six week tour of Spain, Portugal and France, and have used it for a two week skiing holiday in the French Alps where we were kept very warm and snug by its good insulation properties. We have spent about 4 months touring the continent in it during the last year and have found the layout and fittings ideal for the two of us for extended periods - no murder in the Hymer yet! Hope your prospective purchase is up to scratch and that you enjoy your future travels.
Cheers
Peter and Kay


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Have a 644 1993 LHD . 
150 K on clock. 

Have had it for 6 years

Been down to S Germany and back this year. 

UK this weekend,

Brilliant machine! South Herefordshire look after it and are most excellent!


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had a 1995 B584 & loved it. Only problem was lack of storage, which is why we changed.

If its a German import, you should ask if the equivalent of MOT documents are available, they would show the actual speedo readings.

We had speedo cable go on ours, less than £100 to supply & fit new one, but if its not the cable it could be more of a problem.

Regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had a 1995 B584 & loved it. Only problem was lack of storage, which is why we changed.

If its a German import, you should ask if the equivalent of MOT documents are available, they would show the actual speedo readings.

We had speedo cable go on ours, less than £100 to supply & fit new one, but if its not the cable it could be more of a problem.

Regards


----------

